# Problems with Netatalk 2.1.3



## Matty (Sep 11, 2010)

Couple of days ago I upgraded my netatalk to 2.1.3. Problem is that I can't seem to get the afpd to work. Because it doesn't give me any errors at all I find it very hard to fix it 

I recompiled everything with `portupgrade -rRf netatalk` without much luck

`afpd -v`:


```
afpd 2.1.3 - Apple Filing Protocol (AFP) daemon of Netatalk

This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify it under
the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by the Free Software
Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or (at your option) any later
version. Please see the file COPYING for further information and details.

afpd has been compiled with support for these features:

        AFP3.x support:	Yes
      Transport layers:	TCP/IP DDP
         CNID backends:	dbd last tdb 

             afpd.conf:	/usr/local/etc/afpd.conf
    afp_signature.conf:	/usr/local/etc/afp_signature.conf
   AppleVolumes.system:	/usr/local/etc/AppleVolumes.system
  AppleVolumes.default:	/usr/local/etc/AppleVolumes.default
       UAM search path:	/usr/local/libexec/netatalk-uams/
  Server messages path:	/usr/local/etc/msg/
```

afpd.conf

```
- -tcp -noddp -uamlist uams_dhx.so,uams_dhx2.so -nosavepassword -cnidserver 17.0.0.1:4800
```

problem is it doesn't start, it doesn't report errors to syslog and it doesn't seem to  run  in foreground with `afpd -d`


```
[root@fb /storage]# 
[root@fb /storage]# afpd -d
[root@fb /storage]#
```


----------



## Matty (Sep 13, 2010)

afpd.conf needs 
	
	



```
-ipaddr xxx.yyy.aaa.ccc
```


----------



## soylentgreen (May 5, 2011)

*crazy*

I have never had to add that ippaddr line before.  I have 2 other servers host up AFP and I didn't need it.  I guess now we need it.  Thanks for the tip!


----------

